# Is Kobe Bryant the best in clutch?



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

Is Kobe Bryant the best in clutch? If not who is?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Kobe's good in the clutch, but I have to go with Tim Duncan. He always seems to hit big shots down the stretch. He even makes a free throw or two.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

As long as Reggie Miller is in the league, I'll never say that Kobe is the best in crunch time.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sam casell is real clutch as well


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> As long as Reggie Miller is in the league, I'll never say that Kobe is the best in crunch time.


Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons. His playoff performances the past couple of years have been almost embarassing to watch. He *WAS* a great clutch performer from 94-01, and is now just......OLD(38). IMO he should've retired last year itself.

Kobe to me is w/o a doubt the best clutch player in the league today. Not just the GWs, but he just has this great ability to step up in the 4th qtr, and especially in the final 2-3 mins of a close game. Regardless of how poorly he has played during the first 40 minutes, u just know he'll hit some really big ones IF the game is close. No other player scares me more then him.

Other top clutch performers:

Cassell
Bibby
Carter
Billups
Nash


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

Vince Carter is the most undderrated clutch performer..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons. His playoff performances the past couple of years have been almost embarassing to watch. He *WAS* a great clutch performer from 94-01, and is now just......OLD(38). IMO he should've retired last year itself.


What??? He hit some clutch shots this year and a few in the playoffs as well.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons.


:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Is Kobe Bryant the best in clutch?


Lets see how clutch Kobe is this season without Shaq there to take the triple team!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Come on guys Derek Fisher.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons. His playoff performances the past couple of years have been almost embarassing to watch. He WAS a great clutch performer from 94-01, and is now just......OLD(38). IMO he should've retired last year itself.


*WHAT???* 

Being clutch is pretty much the only thing Miller has left!!!

Hes not a great starter but hes still deadly in the 4th qtr!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

what a ridiculous topic.

dwyane wade is the clutchest player in the NBA. why is there even an argument?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> what a ridiculous topic.
> 
> dwyane wade is the clutchest player in the NBA. why is there even an argument?


Preach!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Why so many Kobe topics? I'm a fan ans I'm starting to get sick of him. Lets talk about team USA some more.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Why so many Kobe topics? I'm a fan ans I'm starting to get sick of him. Lets talk about team USA some more.


i'm starting to think that everyone secretly loves kobe and just won't admit it.

if he goes to jail, there will be tears flowing around the world. it's undeniable.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/features/nestle/crunch_time_2003-04.html

Looks pretty good to me, Redd had a great year. Sam and Regie are up there, as is Battier. He sure got the Wolves on a certain Sunday in the crunch. :upset:

Kobe should probably be up there, and T-Mac. NVE too if he gave a damn

P.S. http://www.nba.com/features/nestle/crunch_time_stat.html


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe there are alot of kobe topics here because some people just can't not think about him enough.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys guys kobe made 4 buzzer beaters last year not to mention those 2 in portland remember guys??


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons. His playoff performances the past couple of years have been almost embarassing to watch. He *WAS* a great clutch performer from 94-01, and is now just......OLD(38). IMO he should've retired last year itself.
> ...



From your list, only Carter was the only option on a team. The rest of players are one of the key players on the team.

And the Heat fans mentioned that Kobe doesnt receive the triple team coverage.

So only Vince Carter received the triple team coverage on a consistent basis, but still able to consider to be clutch. 

Vince Carter then is the most clutch player in the game now?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Paul Pierce definately merits consideration in this topic. I think he lead the league in 4th quarter scoring.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Paul Pierce definately merits consideration in this topic. I think he lead the league in 4th quarter scoring.


4 quarter scoring and winning play scoring are two different things. 

Players can still pad their stats scoring points in 4th quarter in blow out situations, whether his team is winning or losing!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> Guys guys kobe made 4 buzzer beaters last year not to mention those 2 in portland remember guys??


Anyone can hit a buzzer beater, that does not mean they are "clutch". Being such a player means stepping up in the closing minutes of the game, for all I care, executing a play in the final moments is just as clutch as hitting a game winner. In the 4th quarter, Kobe makes all the plays, and he takes all the shots. The good clutch players demand the ball for those last minutes. Average players will let the other player take the last shot, they become passive and they don't want to take the burden of taking it. Playing under pressure is a psychological thing, it is not as if Kobe becomes some superhuman when the game is on the line, but he stays focused and doesn't let the pressure distract him, he just fires up shots as usual. The last shot against portland was a fluke, he just threw it up. A lot like Derek Fisher's .4 second shot, he got the ball and he just threw it up and god must like the Lakers.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I've always thought of Kobe as the "Mariano Rivera" of the NBA.....there's no one better at closing out a game(performing in the clutch)

if I had to pick a guy other than Kobe it would be MIKE BIBBY....honorable metion...Sam Cassell


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller is DONE. Hasn't done anything noteworthy in the clutch over the past 2-3 seasons. His playoff performances the past couple of years have been almost embarassing to watch. He *WAS* a great clutch performer from 94-01, and is now just......OLD(38). IMO he should've retired last year itself.



If Karl Malone can stay in the NBA, float around to different NBA teams for a championship. Then I don't think Reggie Miller, a guy who has stuck with his franchise and said he would, should retire. And Reggie is still Clutch. Just watch some pacer games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Without a doubt, Eddie Jones.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If Karl Malone can stay in the NBA, float around to different NBA teams for a championship. Then I don't think Reggie Miller, a guy who has stuck with his franchise and said he would, should retire. And Reggie is still Clutch. Just watch some pacer games.


Agreed. Reggie's ability to perform in general, including performances in the clutch, has deteriorated since his prime obviously, but he's hardly "done".


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Without a doubt, Eddie Jones.


without a doubt, whenever you need someone to miss a big shot...give it to EJ....he's so good, he'll just shoot it over the backboard....................................................


i give my vote to Dwyane Wade, he's not the most clutch, but after 1 year...he's shown he likes to have the ball down the stretch and might be a big time clutch player (ala Kobe, Miller)


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> without a doubt, whenever you need someone to miss a big shot...give it to EJ....he's so good, he'll just shoot it over the backboard....................................................
> ...


Eddie's always been a choker, even back in his LA days. Still a fan favorite though.
I remember when Glen Rice was playing his first couple games as a Laker at the Great Western Forum the fans were chanting "Eddie, Eddie, Eddie"

Anyway, I agree, Dwayne Wade has the fearless mentality that you need to be a clutch player. I wouldn't say he's the most clutch at this point, but more if he has more performances like he had in this years past playoffs, I may have to change my mind.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Come on folks, Vince, Wade, Bibby, Cassell?? Those guys are great but nobody's stuck more daggers in people's hearts than the Kobester. over the past several years.

Reggie gets an honorable mention because he used to do it in the '90s, but there's no one else I'd rather have on my team in the 4th quarter than Kobe.


----------



## esco_rrr (Aug 14, 2004)

*SAR*

Nobody shows up when the game is on the line like SAR, in fact, he is almost inhumanly energized in 4th quarters with his intense desire rubbing off on all those around him.

SAR does not know the word 'Quit' and is uncomfortable with anyone other than himself leading in clutch moments. He is a giant amongst men.

I mean, seriously, why else is SAR a perrenial winner?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert Horry


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm starting to think that everyone secretly loves kobe and just won't admit it.
> ...


u know i ain't a kobe fan,but i really hope he WON'T go to jail,i'd like to see how he'll perform when triple-teamed next season.if he could play still good,i might be converted:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kobe_bryant8</b>!
> Is Kobe Bryant the best in clutch? If not who is?


in fact i was wondering if the clutch was the only thing that reminded us of him the last seasonanyway,i gotta admit Kobe was the best in clutch,after all,he beat the buzzer for many times last season.remember one game of the finals?(i can't put my fingers on which game),he made almost no shots but two buzzers.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Everyone misses shots in crunch time. It's not unique to any one player and it certainly isn't immune to any one player. I've seen the great Michael Jordan miss countless GW shots in his career. Same with Reggie. Same with Kobe. However, since they've made so many GW shots throughout their career people tend to forget about all of the shots that they've missed. Still, I tend to trust certain players more in big spots than others. Here are some guys that I'd want to shoot the ball in big spots:

Kobe-He's done it before on pretty much every stage. He's got all of the tools that great pressure players have but he's also got the pedigree. That is what seperates him from the rest of the pack. He's done it countless times throughout his career.

Cassell-I cringe when this guy has the ball in his hands. He can do more with a sliver of daylight than any other player in the league. If you back off him for just a second he'll take and nail a shot so quickly that you won't even know what happened.

Bibby-Same as Cassell. He's not going to shoot up over the top of you like MJ but he's very adept at setting up his shots through the pick and roll. 

Wade-Seems to be better in these situations than the rest of the rookie class. He doesn't have a 3pt shot yet and that hurts him but he can take anyone in the league off the dribbles. Seems to thrive in these spots. 

Those are just a few off the top of my head. Billups is another guy who has hit many big shots in his career.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: SAR*

Damn, Locke!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've only seen one mention of Big Shot Bob and TD each. what's with that?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Ginobli
Ray Allen
Houston
Jason Kidd (sometimes)


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Ginobli
> Ray Allen
> Houston
> Jason Kidd (sometimes)



How can you be clutch sometimes?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

To me clutch isn't someone that performs well all game or hits a game winning shot It's a guy that could be having a horrible game, can be almost non-existent the whole game, and once that whistle blows at the start of the fourth quarter, he just explodes... Which is where I take Reggie Miller, the guy is non-existent, but once you need that big shot, there he is... You need that dagger, there he is... You need to get a crowd going, there he is...









Honorable Mentions

Paul Pierce
Kobe Bryant
Mike Bibby
Sam Cassell
Tim Duncan


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: SAR*



> Originally posted by <b>esco_rrr</b>!
> Nobody shows up when the game is on the line like SAR, in fact, he is almost inhumanly energized in 4th quarters with his intense desire rubbing off on all those around him.
> 
> SAR does not know the word 'Quit' and is uncomfortable with anyone other than himself leading in clutch moments. He is a giant amongst men.
> ...



who in the Hell is SAR?????


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> To me clutch isn't someone that performs well all game. It's a guy that could be having a horrible game, can be almost non-existent the whole game, and once that whistle blows at the start of the fourth quarter, he just explodes... Which is where I take Reggie Miller, the guy is non-existent, but once you need that big shot, there he is... You need that dagger, there he is... You need to get a crowd going, there he is...
> 
> 
> ...


Good post:clap: Perfect definition of clutch


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Shariff abdul rahim (sp)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> I've only seen one mention of Big Shot Bob and TD each. what's with that?


Duncan is not known for his big shots. He' s more well known for making big defensive plays than big offensive plays. 

Big Shot Rob _was_ clutch as all hell, before 2003. Since then he's been very mediocre. He's a great backup big, though.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> How can you be clutch sometimes?


Jason Kidd is not a very good jump shooter, but at times, especially during his two finals runs, I remember him hitting a lot of shots when the team really needed it. But other times he's come up flat. So he's not a clutch player like some of these others, but he can be. I think, at least.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post:clap: Perfect definition of clutch


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Reggie miller = clutch


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Tracy McGrady
Kobe Bryant
Tim Duncan
Carmelo Anthony
Reggie Miller
Ray Allen


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It's very funny anytime anyone thinks there is another player that even comes close to being as clutch as Kobe Bryant in today NBA. *VERY FUNNY* :laugh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe without a doubt #1, All 30 GM's would agree in a second. As would all coaches.

Anyone who thinks otherwise, knows nothing about the game.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

OKAY. We'll see how clutch HO BE is when he don't have a Shaquille O'Neal to save his Azz on the regular. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie Miller


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Tracy McGrady
> Kobe Bryant
> Tim Duncan
> ...


Is this list in order?
If so, can you explain why you think TMac is more clutch than Kobe?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Tracy McGrady
> Kobe Bryant
> Tim Duncan
> ...


Nice made up list there. What makes them clutch in your mind? 

Melo? Mcgrady? 

PUH LEEZE


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am beginning to question the credibility of some posters on this board, some people just see a few games on tnt and espn and begin to make conclusions about players


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kobe_bryant8</b>!
> Is Kobe Bryant the best in clutch? If not who is?


If by "in clutch" you mean penetrating hotel concierges, I would have to say "Yes. He is the best."


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ray Allen
Michael Redd
Sam Cassell

are the 3 most clutch players


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Reggie Miller is the greatest clutch player to have never won Jack!!! 

Regie Miller=No Rings


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont understand this whole Micheal Redd love fest, kid has one breakout season and now everyone is on his jock, how many clutch shots has he made compared to the Millers, Kobes, Carters, Cassells, Houstons


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> OKAY. We'll see how clutch HO BE is when he don't have a Shaquille O'Neal to save his Azz on the regular. :laugh:


That's what I'm saying... remember the buzzer beaters Kobe had at the end of the season against Portland? Shaq is the reason he made those shots.... just watch the replays. The way Shaq was standing there when Kobe caught the ball and turned and shot the skyball 3. THAT WAS ALL SHAQ! and then when Kobe dribbled himself into no where with Ruben Patterson all over him and through up that remarkable three pointer? Remember the 3 pointer in the finals that sent Game 2 into overtime, ALL SHAQ! Be honest! How could he have done that without Shaq under the basket doing nothing but waiting for the game to end, waiting to lose? Anyone who thinks that Kobe willed himself to make those plays on his own...... is obviously bias


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice made up list there. What makes them clutch in your mind?
> ...


Simple, he just doesn't like Kobe. And anyone who dislikes Kobe generally credits Tmac for Kobe's success. They have such a similar game, tmacs being minus the clutch and the defense, why not credit him for what Kobe has done. It's not like Tmac has to ever prove himself... instead Kobe will have to prove himself countless times for the two of them.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

:| 

Oh, wrong thread.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's very funny anytime anyone thinks there is another player that even comes close to being as clutch as Kobe Bryant in today NBA. *VERY FUNNY* :laugh:


How so? Do you define clutch as how well a player plays in the clutch, or how much they elevate their game in the clutch? The latter would really make more sense if you ask me, otherwise you just end up listing the best players in the game that play at, or above their normal level in clutch situations. 



> Simple, he just doesn't like Kobe. And anyone who dislikes Kobe generally credits Tmac for Kobe's success. They have such a similar game, tmacs being minus the clutch and the defense, why not credit him for what Kobe has done. It's not like Tmac has to ever prove himself... instead Kobe will have to prove himself countless times for the two of them.


:laugh: Give me a break. Poor, persecuted Kobe, everyone hates him for absolutely no reason at all!


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Anyone can hit a buzzer beater, that does not mean they are "clutch". Being such a player means stepping up in the closing minutes of the game, for all I care, executing a play in the final moments is just as clutch as hitting a game winner. In the 4th quarter, Kobe makes all the plays, and he takes all the shots. The good clutch players demand the ball for those last minutes. Average players will let the other player take the last shot, they become passive and they don't want to take the burden of taking it. Playing under pressure is a psychological thing, it is not as if Kobe becomes some superhuman when the game is on the line, but he stays focused and doesn't let the pressure distract him, he just fires up shots as usual. The last shot against portland was a fluke, he just threw it up. A lot like Derek Fisher's .4 second shot, he got the ball and he just threw it up and god must like the Lakers.

----------

You are just sad that West, Magic, and Kobe burned your teams one way or another in the past. :laugh: 

currently, Kobe. Come on how many game winners has sam hit this year??? Kobe hit 4 baby, 7 including the playoffs.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Jerry West
Reggie Miller
Michael Jordan
Kobe Bryant

top 4 IMO (no order)


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Simple, he just doesn't like Kobe. And anyone who dislikes Kobe generally credits Tmac for Kobe's success. They have such a similar game, tmacs being minus the clutch and the defense, why not credit him for what Kobe has done. It's not like Tmac has to ever prove himself... instead Kobe will have to prove himself countless times for the two of them.



 

Now I get it.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM THAT **** SMELLS TERRIBLE!"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Is this list in order?
> If so, can you explain why you think TMac is more clutch than Kobe?


Not in order.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RhettO</b>!
> :|
> 
> Oh, wrong thread.


Yeah, you're looking for this one.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: SAR*



> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> who in the Hell is SAR?????



Thank you for asking this question --- I didn't have the nerve. I thought it was some foreign player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: SAR*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking this question --- I didn't have the nerve. I thought it was some foreign player.


PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: SAR*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim


Thanks Damian. I never would have figured it out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Baron Davis is a very good clutch player. I mean he has hit some daggers from 3 at the end of games, big lay-ups and dunks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Historically ---- REGGIE MILLER.

Yes, he's getting old and not what he once was, but no one really wants to count him out. Just watch how much coverage he gets at the end of quarters.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMilkMan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do my coach like that.
I got your back Terry.

Reggie Miller is the most clutch player in the league, case closed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

History:
Jerry West;
Reggie Miller;
Michael Jordan.

Now:
Kobe Bryant, hands down.

Props to James Worthy, who was known to elevate his game when it counted and Paul Pierce, who his a 4th quarter monster...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't do my coach like that.
> ...



Case open.

So you havent been watching basketball for the last 4-5 years then? 

I would recommend doing that if you are going to be posting on this board.

Kind of makes you look silly and lose credibility saying that a 39 year old Reggie, who cannot create his own shot by the way, is the most clutch player in the NBA. 

You must have missed him in the playoffs a couple years back against the Nets airball a wide open 3. Thats one, I have seen him do it a few times since then.


Was clutch, was a killer, not anymore.


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

kobe missed his fair share of game winners but also made many...

he's given a lot of chances in the clutch


----------



## viviki (Sep 6, 2004)

Reggie Miller. He's the man.

Getting up there though is Mike Bibby. He has no fear.


----------

